# In Need of Advice



## ProPain (Sep 10, 2013)

I've been training up to go to MARSOC for a year and a half now. My package is in, and I _was_ awaiting my orders for January A&S, however because I'm an FY 15 marine, I'm looking at more than likely going in April. This wouldnt be too big of a deal, but my unit is also hounding me to extend for a UDP. Under the hypothetical that I don't get selected at A&S, this deployment would prevent me from making it to anymore A&S classes for the remainder of my enlistment. If I don't agree to deploy, I get transfered to another deploying unit, and would most likely be in a similar situation.

I guess I'm asking which would be the better option. I've been training way too hard to give up on my dreams, but I'm also trying to avoid an "all or nothing" gamble with my career, as I have a wife and kids to think about. Any thoughts?

thanks for reading.


----------



## Marauder06 (Sep 10, 2013)

Hi ProPain, welcome to the site.  Please familiarize yourself with the site rules, particularly the ones dealing with one's introduction, before you make any more posts (including a reply to this one).  Thanks.


----------



## ProPain (Sep 11, 2013)

Roger Tango.

Introduction has been made.


----------



## Marauder06 (Sep 11, 2013)

Great, thanks.

If the choice is between the unit you know, and the unit you don't, then you're probably better off taking your chances with the unit you're already in.  If you go to a new unit, you'll have to re-prove yourself all over again, no guarantees that they'll support your MARSOC packet.

That's my perspective from a non-MARSOC, non-Marine.  However, we have many Marines and even a couple of MARSOC types here on the site, maybe they'll be along to comment on your situation.


----------



## STB13 (Sep 11, 2013)

ProPain, has your CSO package has been routed and approved?


----------



## ProPain (Sep 11, 2013)

Thanks for the responses.

Yes I have my package already in and approved. However it just came down today that they have already decided to kick me off to a super POG unit. They insist I'll be aloud more time to focus on my training there. I think when all is said and done this will just be a massive annoyance on my way to A&S and nothing more.


----------



## ProPain (Sep 11, 2013)

Also I'm going to blame auto correct for the wrong use of "allowed".


----------



## Marauder06 (Sep 11, 2013)

It's cool, if you want to get vetted we'll change your settings to allow you to edit your posts.


----------



## Teufel (Sep 11, 2013)

ProPain said:


> I've been training up to go to MARSOC for a year and a half now. My package is in, and I _was_ awaiting my orders for January A&S, however because I'm an FY 15 Marine, I'm looking at more than likely going in April. This wouldnt be too big of a deal, but my unit is also hounding me to extend for a UDP. Under the hypothetical that I don't get selected at A&S, this deployment would prevent me from making it to anymore A&S classes for the remainder of my enlistment. If I don't agree to deploy, I get transfered to another deploying unit, and would most likely be in a similar situation.
> 
> I guess I'm asking which would be the better option. I've been training way too hard to give up on my dreams, but I'm also trying to avoid an "all or nothing" gamble with my career, as I have a wife and kids to think about. Any thoughts?
> 
> thanks for reading.



Let me get this straight, you are being allowed to go to A&S and your unit wants you to deploy if you do not make it?  They are probably hurting for good optics techs.  Go and don't fail.


----------



## MOTOMETO (Sep 11, 2013)

ProPain said:


> .... prevent me from making it to anymore A&S classes for the remainder of my enlistment.



I'm pretty sure A&S is no longer a multiple attempt event. My buddy was in the April/May A&S class and the cadre told him that. I was in 1-13 and I think that was the last class that Marines could re-try A&S.


----------



## goon175 (Sep 12, 2013)

I really don't agree with guys not getting a second go at selection courses, assuming they didn't make it for legitimate reasons. If you were lying, stealing, cheating - I get that. But outside of that, shit happens even to the best guys, and many in SOF are there today because they went back a 2nd time... or 3rd or 4th....


----------



## ProPain (Sep 12, 2013)

Teufel,

They honestly don't need Optics Techs. The deployment most likely wont happen because of many different reasons that I shouldn't violate op sec over. They just want to replace me before I even go to A&S. It's a numbers game.

Last I heard candidates are still allowed to repeat A&S, but I've been training up for too long to fail, so the intention is to succeed the first time. My main concern was just to not run out my contract trying to make a career change. At this point I'm just going to keep ramping up the workouts and hopefully learn some helpful info before I get there. Is there a good way to practice land nav? That is something I haven't done in years, and when I did it was kind of a joke.


----------



## Hillclimb (Sep 12, 2013)

I was in the last A&S class, and as MOTOMETO said, they were told by the cadre they would be unable to come back for a 2nd try. I've kept in touch with a few friends who were told to contact their recruiters after 30 days to determine their eligibility to re-attend, and it was the same answer.

Your best bet is contacting a recruiter regarding that.

As for LandNav, it had been awhile since I saw a military lensatic compass. I just brushed up on the LandNav MCI, downloaded a few powerpoints from google, and I was good to go. If you go to a REI, sometimes they have orienteering and map reading classes you can attend for $10-20, or you can google a local orienteering club and see if they have functions/events going on. You'll receive some of the best LandNav instruction at A&S, and get plenty of dirt time. I wouldn't lose any sleep over it.

You'll find that plotting multiple backstops to sprint to, or hand railing will save you a lot of time and make your life a lot easier.


----------



## 8654Maine (Sep 12, 2013)

Land navigation is more than plotting points and following an azimuth.  Orienteering is a great learning tool.  Or geo-caching.  Do it with a ruck.  Break brush.


----------



## ProPain (Sep 12, 2013)

Thanks for the advice on that. I'll be spending my extra time on that. Definitley shooting for success on the first go now.


----------



## The Hate Ape (Sep 27, 2013)

Career decisions with dependents are never a simple matter. I imagine this is discussed in your kitchen more often than you would like - many of us have been there brother.

For your situation - I picture the company guns putting red pen to your name in the personnel roster your SNCOIC may or may not have submitted for the UDP. If not the ops chief should catch it before it's blessed by the company commander and presented to BN.

Considering the factors of extension and possible A&S selection it would be far less complicated to call your monitor and lock on an inbound 
from the fleet or school house.


----------

